# ...2 years Later



## triddick1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I started a post 2 years ago when I first found this site. I posted a brief introduction as the accountant wanting to change careers and begin catering after culinary school. I have since picked up a herb and vegetable gardening hobby, canning and preserving, fermenting, and making yogurt. I am now enrolled in culinary school and absolutely love every minute of it.  I can't get enough of being in the kitchen, and I am learning so much every single day. Nonetheless, I want more.  Culinary school has awakened the monster within.  I want to submerge myself completely into the art.  It takes every bit of self control not to quit my job and work full time in someone's restaurant.  

I recently married and will be transferring to DC with my husband this summer.  I am seriously considering walking away from my current career to work full-time in a restaurant.  I don't have restaurant experience but I am one heck of a reliable employee, and I learn quickly.  I figure, if I became successful in a field I had no desire to be in, with hard work and patience, I can surely succeed in a field that I love.  

I want to be in the hustle and bustle environment of the restaurant kitchen.  I want the long hours, blood, sweat, and tears.  I want to learn how to perform consistently under high demand. I want the full experience.  I know this may sound crazy, but people already think I am crazy for going to culinary school.  I don't regret one minute of my enrollment.  I am a sponge. I feel alive with a knife and a skillet. 
Does anyone know anything about the culinary scene in the DC/MD area?

***UPDATE*** I realize I posted this in the wrong forum.  I do apologize for the mistake.


----------

